# Da Bigfoot of the U.P.



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bingo! 50 suckers X $300/ea = $15,000

Believers hear Bigfoot's howl 
50 who paid $300 each to prowl U.P. woods for the beast weren't disappointed.

MARQUETTE, Mich. -- In the middle of the night, a group tried to lure an elusive beast from its lair deep in the woods.
A man banged on a tree with a stick. Another beat his chest, Tarzan-like. Another uttered deep guttural screams.

And then, seconds after the last yell, from the blackness surrounding them, came a low-pitched howl that made the searchers shiver:

"Aaaaiiiieeeeeee." Bigfoot!

http://detnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070714/METRO/707140364/1003

Related Articles and Links

The Bigfoot Field Researchers Organization 
Video: Best of Bigfoot compilation, on YouTube 
Do you believe in Bigfoot?


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Hamilton Reef said:


> Bingo! 50 suckers X $300/ea = $15,000
> 
> Believers hear Bigfoot's howl
> 50 who paid $300 each to prowl U.P. woods for the beast weren't disappointed.
> ...


 I saw that article and LMAO! I'm just thinking of all the locals up there that saw they were coming and decided to give the Squach hunters what they wanted. Screams, howls, grunts. :lol: How is it locals who live there, hunters, trappers, trail cams, hikers, etc, for years never see or hear anything, but their first day up there, they get an audio tape of one?  Here's one for you. http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=17939 Sure sounds like a DEER to me. 2 women on vacation, who probably have never seen a deer in the wild, all of a sudden are being follow by a Bigfoot!?! Just plain dumb.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bigfoot searchers plan return

http://www.miningjournal.net/stories/articles.asp?articleID=17571

07/17/07

MANISTIQUE  A group that searched for bigfoot in Marquette County woods last weekend plans to return in August. 

A four-day expedition by the Bigfoot Field Researchers Organization, collecting evidence supporting the existence of sasquatches began with mixed results but concluded with excitement, according to BFRO organizer/researcher Matthew Moneymaker. 

Just after midnight Saturday, veteran BFRO investigators Pam Porter of Cincinnati, Ohio, and Don Young of Phillips, Wis., saw grainy blips through the viewfinder of a thermal imaging camera near where a previous bigfoot sighting had been reported, Moneymaker said, and they caught some of what they saw on film. 

About the same time, Minnesota-based researcher Chris Perlock filmed something behind trees on his thermal camera, possibly hunkered down or crawling, Moneymaker said.

We are very excited, Moneymaker said. We definitely cannot claim to have bigfoot on video, or even that what we have will impress the rest of the world. We still have to review the footage. But I can say that these are our best thermal images yet, on two cameras. 

Were going to alter our schedule in order to come back to Marquette in August, Moneymaker said. Were going into that area again with more equipment. 

The exact location will remain confidential, Moneymaker said.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

OMFG :lol:


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

I wonder if they taste like chicken??:16suspect


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I hope they are in my neck of the woods when I go up in late Aug. I'd have some real fun with those gulible folks.


----------



## QuakrTrakr (Apr 4, 2001)

Bigfoot in Allegan State Game Area.
http://www.bfro.net/GDB/show_report.asp?id=19838

Sure it wasn't a dog that got it's paw stuck in a "Bear Trap"?


----------

